# Tips for previous week



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Does anybody see tips from Fuber for the previous week or does Fuber pocket those? 

It seems like the Sunday night or early Monday morning trips where I know the pax will tip never show up once the pay statement is generated.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

You mean these....









Maybe people just dont like.you.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> You mean these....
> View attachment 292924
> 
> 
> Maybe people just dont like.you.


I agree the likability of me is suspect.

It just seems that if the tip doesn't come through by the time the pay statement is generated I know I won't be seeing it.

So your screenshot is just proving you get tips or that those are tips given after the pay statement?

I do get tips by the way but not enough in my opinion with these paxhole cheapskates.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> I agree the likability of me is suspect.
> 
> It just seems that if the tip doesn't come through by the time the pay statement is generated I know I won't be seeing it.
> 
> ...


It's you.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe you should Fübrlize them in order to prevent from being matched up with them again








.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have seen tips show up in the following week several times. Can I be sure Uber is not keeping some of them, no. However Uber is trying to go public and I am sure their books are under heavy scrutiny. It would not be in their best interest to do this. That said I guess you really never know.


----------

